# Storebought Rubik's cube Modification thread.



## IV (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got one, you've got one, your fellow cuber probably has one but I'm not seeing too many threads on the front page relating to modification.

This is what my other thread was... supposed to be about. I'm guessing you guys could post links to help threads or tutorials on how to modify storebought cubes.

I've done pretty well sanding and resurfacing mine, it turned out pretty well.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

I broke mine, does that count?


----------



## IV (Aug 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> I broke mine, does that count?



take a guess.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

IV said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > I broke mine, does that count?
> ...



oh then yes


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 13, 2010)

What you need is:
-C4U Core and Hardware
-A Storebought
-A Hacksaw
-A Knife

Take the caps off with a knife, then detach the core with a hacksaw and put the C4U core in. Lube and you're good to go.
It makes a decent cube.


----------



## damoney (Aug 13, 2010)

^ Why do that when you can just buy a cheap DIY from Cube4You?


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 13, 2010)

Do Chris Tran's mod with a dremel.


----------



## IV (Aug 13, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> What you need is:
> -C4U Core and Hardware
> -A Storebought
> -A Hacksaw
> ...



Thank you, I'm quite surprised that it took three pages and two threads just to get a solid answer out of someone.

If there's any more information that can me given in any sort of serious manner, I'd be glad to take it or if there's some other cubing forum somewhere that doesn't treat every question like a joke somewhere on the internet, could I be directed there?


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 13, 2010)

Pestvic has a video which depicts what your asking for.


----------



## IV (Aug 13, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> Pestvic has a video which depicts what your asking for.



Actually, man I checked on him and his video is missing sound. I've messaged him on it and haven't gotten anything back.

And for the most part you guys are being helpful, the majority of you. I'm just in a bit of a mood so I'm sorry if I'm being bland with you guys. I was recently put on some medication that's got me feeling bad. I don't mean anything against the forum or your members.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 13, 2010)

IV said:


> If there's any more information that can me given in any sort of serious manner, I'd be glad to take it or if there's some other cubing forum somewhere that doesn't treat every question like a joke somewhere on the internet, could I be directed there?



Here you go this is for everyone who wanted a "better" forum. The people there are a bit too nice in my opinion but they are pretty helpful.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 13, 2010)

3 month break in
Vaseline in core
3 month break in
Wipe out with paper towel only
Silicone

Done


----------

